# What kind of photography or edit are these kind of photos?



## skumarchen (May 30, 2016)

Hi there,

With reference to the attached movie poster/picture, could you guys please let me know what kind of photography or image editing techniques followed to generate these kind of posters?

The couple in the picture have a smoothing skin tone (may be achieved using Dodge) but the dress and overall image has a kind of glowing effect! I wonder if these can be generated with a combination of any special filters or just any advanced image editing techniques applied.

Link to the image

http://www.onlykollywood.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/jilla-posters-610x330.jpg


----------



## Trever1t (May 30, 2016)

First, you are not permitted to post other photographer's work here, just post a direct link, ok? 

Looks like there's a ton of work going on there starting with a killer lighting set and a lot of experience. 

Trying to explain how to edit is like telling another how to build a car.


----------



## Dave442 (May 30, 2016)

I'll just throw out that it looks like it is movie related and the colors that you will often see are the shades of orange and blue. Part of that "pop" is the use of these complementary colors.

The lights in the sunglasses look like lighting from each side and a reflector down below, looks like another light was in back or at least a hair light. I would put a background like that in later and looks like a lot of processing on the people.


----------



## Ysarex (May 31, 2016)

It's the Bollywood filter!

Joe


----------



## PaulWog (Jun 6, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> First, you are not permitted to post other photographer's work here, just post a direct link, ok?



He did post a direct link. Back google searched. Don't know if the site has the rights to modify the image though.

Jilla - Movie Posters - Only Kollywood


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 6, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > First, you are not permitted to post other photographer's work here, just post a direct link, ok?
> ...




he edited and removed the image, posted a link, thanks.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > First, you are not permitted to post other photographer's work here, just post a direct link, ok?
> ...


In the lower right corner of post #1:


> Last edited: May 30, 2016


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks like the photo is just PROCESSED a lot.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I agree with what's been said...definitely a professionally lighting set-up (although what moron forgot to remove the reflections in the glasses?) and probably a composite background. That "smoothing, glowing" effect you mentioned looks to me like it might be heavy on the Luminance slider in Lightroom. I usually don't push it that far, but that's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## sniper x (Jun 25, 2016)

To me it looks like they are in front of a chromakey screen and the background is either dropped in in post,  and or generated in a program like virtual set.  And yes there is studio lighting going on and some processing.


----------

